# Rant: The Nikon Factory Direct Store is a bunch of rip-off artists and hoodlums



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in the market for a d300s body. I like to get the best deal I can, and have no qualms about purchasing used/refurb gear.

The Nikon Factory-Direct "Outlet" has a refurb d300s body for $1440. B&H has a NEW d300s body for $1450. On ebay, you can get the NEW Japanese d300s bodies for $1250.

I decide to call the Nikon Factory-Direct Store to negotiated a better price for the refurbs - I mean, come on, $10 less for a refurb compared to a new US one is ridiculous.

I tell the Sales guy I can get a NEW body for practically the same price and/or cheaper on ebay and at B&H. He tells me, "Don't get it on ebay."

I go, "why?"

He replies, "Because they're not US models."

I tell him that they're identical. He goes, "But we [as in Nikon] don't know where they come from. And we won't work on it or repair it for you. You will have to send it to Japan to get it repaired." I decide not to mention how some of these resellers have sky-high feedback ratings and offer warranties.

So instead I tell him that B&H has a new one for $10 more, and it would behoove him to go lower on the refurb body. 

He replies, "I can't do that because this is coming factory-direct from Nikon." Uhhh-huh, ok. I decided against telling him that if it were really factory-direct, they'd be sending it directly from me from Asia.

After this a$$hole from Nikon, I'm reconsidering going to Canon.

Based upon my years in the retail industry, I guarantee B&H buys them new for likely between $800-900. I'm not asking Nikon to go down to $800 for a freakin REFURBISHED body because I understand they're "protecting" they're 3 or 4 authorized suppliers/distributors. But to not negotiate at all on a freakin refurb that is priced way out-of-line is RIDICULOUS. 

Add to that the rudeness of the Sales rep, well, it's a big turn-off.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 24, 2011)

Take a chill pill. He told you his price and for you it's too much. Well this happens all the time, no big deal. Buy elsewhere.

Imported bodies are not covered by US warranty. Same for Canada. Fact of life.

Calling the guy a hoodlum and an a$$hole because he is not in a position to lower his price is immature and irresponsible.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

J&R sells the NEW d300s bodies for CHEAPER than Nikon is selling a USED REFURBISHED body.

And when I ask to negotiated they blow me off and are rude. In fact, when I asked why their USED price is higher than a new price from J&R, the rep replied, "I don't know. Why don't you ask J&R that?"

Is that how a large "pre-eminent" business treats their customers?


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 24, 2011)

I applaud you for your efforts in trying to get a better deal, I don't think it hurts to ask and that goes for any major purchase (as long as you do so respectfully which it appears you did). I would recommend looking at KEH and watching the used sections of Adorama, B&H as well as your local and surrounding Craigslist Communities. While I myself am a Canon shooter, I wouldn't let this experience detract you from a Nikon, retail phone oriented sales people are what they are and they will probably be the same at Canon.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, the situation goes beyond ME.

This is how I see it: Maybe I'm astute enough to purchase a NEW body from another retailer for CHEAPER than Nikon is selling a USED body factory-direct. But other potential customers may not have 8 hours to research prices as I do. And Nikon has NO QUALMS about ripping their customers off.

I had asked to speak with the Sales Rep's Manager to negotiate the price after the original sales rep was unable to. I told the manager that basically I might buy the body from J&R, other customers may unwittingly be duped into overspending on a USED piece of gear. The manager's reply verbatim was, "some customers choose to spend more in order to buy factory-direct."

I could hardly believe my ears when I heard this. It serves as proof to me that they don't mind ripping off their customers. Their retailers have far more integrity than the company itself. Usually Japanese companies have vastly improved Customer Service SOPs as well, which makes my encounter even more disappointing.


----------



## tambrico (Feb 24, 2011)

You realize that...if you buy something factory direct, it will ALWAYS be more expensive than if you buy it through a retailer. This comes as no surprise to me. If you can get it cheaper somewhere else, then just do that...


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

Of course I understand that for NEW gear. But for used gear, that is plain ridiculous. My MO is typically to buy used/refurb electronic gear factory-direct, and 99.9% companies are more than happy to get inventory that's taking up space on their shelves at a steep discount in order to get it off their books for something less than a total loss.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

amazon 1400
Amazon.com: Nikon D300s 12MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body Only): Camera & Photo


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to have to go ahead and recommend that you get over it.  Nikon will never under sell it's retailers and I'm quite sure they have contracts with them that explicitly state that.  Being that places like B&H and Adorama sell refurbished Nikon gear I'm not at all surprised that it's treated the same way.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 24, 2011)

If both parties agree to the transaction, and both are happy with the outcome, is it a rip-off? You did the right thing. You asked if you could get a better price. He told you no. You would not have been satisfied with the outcome of the sale, so you declined their offer. You had a quote here that tells us that you don't really understand how a business works. It's not just about price.



> The manager's reply verbatim was, "some customers choose to spend more in order to buy factory-direct."


This, my friend, is called peace of mind. The person pays a bit more, but gets to deal directly with the company whose logo appears on their product. People will pay more for this, even if they know they can buy it cheaper elsewhere. Most people also know never to buy anything factory direct if you're in the business of saving money. Factory direct prices are almost always the MSRP, which is almost always higher than retail. This is hardly proof that they don't mind ripping their customers off. I imagine if I tried to buy a Canon factory direct, it'd be more expensive than buying it from B&H, Adorama or Amazon. I live in a place where products are typically around 25-30% more than you can get things in most of the United States. I buy a lot of stuff online to save money. But there are stores I do shop at locally, because I get value beyond the cost of the product I'm buying for the extra money I have to pay. It could be because they let me finance expensive products at 0% interest, or they provide additional customer service, or it could be anything. In this case, people (not you, obviously) get value for their money by shopping factory direct. This is simply not a rip-off. A high price doesn't make it a rip-off.  I think that you're more pissed that you couldn't get a product for lower than retail, than you are anything else.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure, they may have pricing contracts in-place.

BUT that doesn't excuse their VERY poor communication in regards to their tones of voice, their irritability, and their explanation. Bear in my mind that I did not act irritable and I was very calm.

This is my first time in contact with Nikon customer service, and if this is any example of the rest of their phone support (or how they might handle a repair for something that's still under warranty), then I'm very skeptical about purchasing their equipment. <-- This is what most concerns me.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2011)

I found the OP's use of the term A$$holes ironic....

Female cashier rips B&H Photo Video&#39;s hiring, promotion practices in lawsuit

B&H Settles Discrimination Suit For $4.3 Million: Gothamist

At B&H Photo, Employees Say Not Everything Is Picture Perfect - WNYC

Hmmm....I wonder how it is that costs can be cut so,so,so low?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 24, 2011)

To the OP....... Welcome to a free market society.

You want to know WHY the sell it for that price? Because they can. Period. People are buying them. Period. If people weren't buying them, they would lower the price.

If you can find it elsewhere cheaper, do it. You said you found it cheaper elsewhere.........

I don't see the problem here.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting string of articles Derrel, I have purchased from B&H in the past but I think I'm going to lean more towards Adorama now.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> I'm in the market for a d300s body. I like to get the best deal I can, and have no qualms about purchasing used/refurb gear.
> 
> The Nikon Factory-Direct "Outlet" has a refurb d300s body for $1440. B&H has a NEW d300s body for $1450. On ebay, you can get the NEW Japanese d300s bodies for $1250.
> 
> ...


 
Without reading any further than you original post...... You're an idiot.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Without reading any further than you original post...... You're an idiot.


 
oh lord, not another self-righteous hippie keyboard jockey.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> And when I ask to negotiated they blow me off and are rude.


 
It's not a tag sale, DukeBoom...  it's a commercial enterprise that sells products at a fixed price... what would _ever _make you think they would "bargain" with you?  Their price is their price... plain and simple.  Whether or not it's a rip-off is irrelevant, as is whatever their competition is doing.  Do you haggle for milk and eggs with the clerk at the grocery store?  Or negotiate better gas prices at the Mobil convenience store down the street?  Of course not!  Their price is their price... pay it or go somewhere else.  Save the haggling for the flea market.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm, yes ... my company is very similar concerning selling anything direct.

We promote sales through our distribution channel.
Our direct pricing is always MSRP.
If we sell anything that is refurb ... it is a discount from our MSRP.

In most cases our Resellers price very low (small profit margin but high volume) ... so they will even be lower than our refurbs ... and our pricing is non-negotiable as we will recommend our customers to go through our distribution channel.
It is better for us that our Resellers promote/sell our product.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> oh lord, not another self-righteous hippie keyboard jockey.


 
Did you actually read what you wrote? I could do all this :hippie: and this eacesign: and even this :hugs: with a kumbaya. Doesn't matter. Have fun with your search.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

JG_Coleman said:


> Or negotiate better gas prices at the Mobil convenience store down the street?  Of course not!  Their price is their price... pay it or go somewhere else.  Save the haggling for the flea market.



The used gear market for anything - musical equipment, industrial equipment, photography equipment - is essentially a flea market where everything is negotiable.

To compare a high-priced specialty electronics item to a publicly-traded commodity is absurd.


The bottom-line that is that after speaking with the Sales Dept, they made me feels as though I was insulting them by asking to negotiate used gear. Furthermore, after having spoken with 3 people there, everyone had a foreign accept - sounded filipino - which is pretty despicable considering the prices they charge for their gear and the enormous markups and volume.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Furthermore, after having spoken with 3 people there, everyone had a foreign accept - sounded filipino - which is pretty despicable considering the prices they charge for their gear and the enormous markups and volume.


Your flags are flying at high mast now.   

:thumbdown:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2011)

...as the world turns.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

kundalini said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, after having spoken with 3 people there, everyone had a foreign accept - sounded filipino - which is pretty despicable considering the prices they charge for their gear and the enormous markups and volume.
> ...



LOL, when I buy anything expensive where I KNOW the company is making extremely high markups, the most irritating thing they can do - the biggest slap in the face to the consumer - is to offshore their sales and support centers.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> JG_Coleman said:
> 
> 
> > Or negotiate better gas prices at the Mobil convenience store down the street?  Of course not!  Their price is their price... pay it or go somewhere else.  Save the haggling for the flea market.
> ...


 
What is this? I don't even...

Thanks for an evening's entertainment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > DukeBoom said:
> ...



I am going to have to agree with kundalini and the idiot thing.
How do we add people to the "not worth responding to" list on the new forum?


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 24, 2011)

Try NOT responding rather than responding. It's called using your brain. You're wasting my time anyway.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Try NOT responding rather than responding. It's called using your brain. .






​


----------



## mfrankpdx (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread made me lol.


----------



## adversus (Feb 24, 2011)

> LOL, when I buy anything expensive where I KNOW the company is making extremely high markups, the most irritating thing they can do - the biggest slap in the face to the consumer - is to offshore their sales and support centers.



1.  Asian company off-shores operations to the U.S.
2.  U.S. division off-shores customer service back to Asia

OMG RECURSIVE LOOP.


----------



## rabman (Feb 24, 2011)

My D3s came with a manual in another language.   What's up with that?!  Totally insulting.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> [LOL, when I buy anything expensive where I KNOW the company is making extremely high markups, the most irritating thing they can do - the biggest slap in the face to the consumer - is to offshore their sales and support centers.


 
I'm guessing you need a boost in income. I don't tend to give a lot of credence in the greater scheme of things when it come down to consumer consumables. That's the leading story dude. Consumables. It seems you're getting your knickers all twisted in knots over a few bucks. I'd rsather pay my local shop 10 to 20% over a deal that I'm bidding for that in turn, raises my blood pressure.

Now that we're done with your cheap assed attitude and your racial bias and your incomprehensible ability to get a grip on realitity....... I bid you farewell.
























WHERE'S THAT PHUQUEING IGNORE BUTTON? THERE'S THIS PRAT THAT...........................


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Now that we're done with your cheap assed attitude and your racial bias and your incomprehensible ability to get a grip on realitity....... I bid you farewell.


 
LOL, I guess now complaining about offshoring telephone centers qualifies as racist. Of course!!!!

I obviously hit a nerve when I called you a hypocritical hippie keyboard jockey. Go back to the reefer and your Dead albums, duuuuddde.


----------



## KmH (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> I'm in the market for a d300s body. I like to get the best deal I can, and have no qualms about purchasing used/refurb gear.
> 
> The Nikon Factory-Direct "Outlet" has a refurb d300s body for $1440. B&H has a NEW d300s body for $1450. On ebay, you can get the NEW Japanese d300s bodies for $1250.
> 
> ...


I wonder how the Nikon guy's side of the story goes.

That's one of the big advantages someone posting a diatribe like this has, a one sided story. 

Considering what you have written here (OP and replies), I'd bet you were at least as equally insulting and abrasive on the telephone with the Nikon guy. Maybe you weren't, but I'd still bet that you were.

In my business, I disqualify customers like you.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> JG_Coleman said:
> 
> 
> > Or negotiate better gas prices at the Mobil convenience store down the street?  Of course not!  Their price is their price... pay it or go somewhere else.  Save the haggling for the flea market.
> ...


 
Once again, showing your ignorance on how things work.

Refurbished != Used

Used means that I had it, used it for a while, it got beat up, worn out, etc, then I try to sell it to you for less than what I paid. Refurbished means it was sent back to the factory where broken/worn out parts are replaced, it's cleaned up, and tested, to ensure quality. Then it's resold at a reduced price, almost always with some kind of warranty. With my experience with refurbished (and I buy quite a lot of refurbished stuff) it's essentially good as new. I bought a refurbished Kindle 2 from Amazon over a year ago for a savings of $40. It looked new (no nicks, dings, etc), came with the SAME warranty as on the new Kindle 2, and today, still works just as good as the day I bought it, minus the crack in the front that was my fault from rough handling.

You simply cannot compare a refurbished price to a used price because they are two completely different products and markets.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ever hear the saying "Ya gotta pay to play" ?? You tried to bargain and it was a no go. Get over it and move on. I love how its everyone elses fault that you are cheap. Its not that they had accents, they just don't speak dipsh*t fluently.


----------



## ulrichsd (Feb 25, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm going to have to go ahead and recommend that you get over it.  Nikon will never under sell it's retailers and I'm quite sure they have contracts with them that explicitly state that.  Being that places like B&H and Adorama sell refurbished Nikon gear I'm not at all surprised that it's treated the same way.



This is 100% correct.  From a business perspective, the retail stores are also Nikon's customers, and if they undercut their retailers they will stop carrying (or at least stop pushing) Nikon inventory.

I noticed the same thing when I bought my refurb D90.  The refurb was $100 more expensive on Nikon's site than it was through Cameta refurb.  Bought it from Cameta (with a longer warranty).  I'm happy, Cameta's happy, Nikon's happy.

Sorry you were treated poorly by customer service.  Good luck!


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > JG_Coleman said:
> ...


 
No you're wrong. Used gear is graded on quality-levels. The higher quality used gear is typically the result of an unwanted gift, buyer's remorse, or selling the gear for some quick cash. The lower-quality gear is beat-up.

Refurb'd gear is gear that malfunctioned, or a demo gear in a showroom, that's sent back to the shop for warranty repair. The shop will often send a replacement piece to the user. The factory MAYBE switches out a capacitor, or reloads the ROM, then gives it a dusting and sends it back out the door. Usually it's demo gear or anything that was taken out of the box for whatever reason at a store.

They're essentially the same when you're talking like-new used or refurbd gear.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Ever hear the saying "Ya gotta pay to play" ?? You tried to bargain and it was a no go. Get over it and move on. I love how its everyone elses fault that you are cheap. Its not that they had accents, they just don't speak dipsh*t fluently.


 
I'm glad you brought this up. It shows that you're an doofus who thinks purchasing used gear is the same as playing poker. Since you're so familiar with poker, I'm surprised you're not familiar with "bluffing." As they say, a fool and his money are easily parted. I wish I could play cards with you.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> In my business, I disqualify customers like you.


 
Thank you for warning us. Now astute customers like myself will not have to worry about purchasing overpriced goods and services from rip-off scam artists like yourself.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2011)

Where do you get your information?

I want to punch them in the mouth.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> It shows that you're an doofus


 
Wait...Who's the doofus?


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

ulrichsd said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to go ahead and recommend that you get over it.  Nikon will never under sell it's retailers and I'm quite sure they have contracts with them that explicitly state that.  Being that places like B&H and Adorama sell refurbished Nikon gear I'm not at all surprised that it's treated the same way.
> ...



Actually Canon's factory direct store discounts their refurbs from the "list" price of refurbs. Right now Canon's Factory Direct store is selling some of their refurbs for CHEAPER than Adorama is selling their Canon refurbs. However, Adorama will match or beat the price of any competitor when you point it out.

HEre is Canon's factory direct store: Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Where do you get your information?
> 
> I want to punch them in the mouth.



Through company communication. Of course, you know more than me because you're probably reading Nikon's SOPs for returned gear and going over their source of Work in Process Refurb inventory as we speak.

*sarcasm off*


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > It shows that you're an doofus
> ...



Try not to skip past the pronouns when you reread what I have written.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Actually Canon's factory direct store discounts their refurbs from the "list" price of refurbs. Right now Canon's Factory Direct store is selling some of their refurbs for CHEAPER than Adorama is selling their Canon refurbs. However, Adorama will match or beat the price of any competitor when you point it out.
> 
> HEre is Canon's factory direct store: Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras


Looking at the very first item on the page you linked and I have to ask, since when is $599 cheaper than  $549?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Through company communication.


 
[sarcasm on]
So you get to actually read our internal documents? I must have a word with the IT team.


Your general disposition in this entire thread is a bit like..... well, more like.....Hmmmm, I know







 ​[sarcasm remains on]


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread makes me LOL.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday you were desperately making an attention-grabbing display of point out that you were going to ignore me.

Now today you wish to further embarrass yourself by exposing your weak hippie hypocricy.

And Wizard of Oz...seriously???? That's not a meme nor is it cool enough to ever be a meme. The last time THAT was hip was when people were listening to dark side of the moon backwards over that stupid movie. Get hip dude.

Or better yet, since you're such a Nikon fanboy, why don't you send me that $200 dollar difference between Nikon's non-negotiable price and the rest of the world's price, and I'll buy it direct from your fantasy employer.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hear the saying "Ya gotta pay to play" ?? You tried to bargain and it was a no go. Get over it and move on. I love how its everyone elses fault that you are cheap. Its not that they had accents, they just don't speak dipsh*t fluently.
> ...


 
No, but wanting to get into "big boy" photography and then whining like a little c*nt about how noone wants to lower their prices is pathetic. When you play poker, do you try to talk your opponents into lowering their bets? "Uhhh, guys, I only have $20, and you are putting me all in. Can't you just put in $10 bucks? I mean so and so over at the other table is only betting $15 at a time. Sounds like a better deal to me. wah wah wah"  

You're a tool. Although doofus really hurt my feelings. :thumbup:


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> When you play poker, do you try to talk your opponents into lowering their bets? "Uhhh, guys, I only have $20, and you are putting me all in. Can't you just put in $10 bucks? I mean so and so over at the other table is only betting $15 at a time. Sounds like a better deal to me. wah wah wah"



If I were to reveal my secrets, I wouldn't be able to rape you of all your assets at the card table.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Yesterday you were desperately making an attention-grabbing display of point out that you were going to ignore me.
> 
> Now today you wish to further embarrass yourself by exposing your weak hippie hypocricy.
> 
> ...



But you're so fun (and easy) to play with.

Wizard of Oz is classic.

Gotta go....... hittin' the bong first though.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 25, 2011)

To the OP:

[video=youtube;2oKgs7KuFw0][video=youtube;2oKgs7KuFw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oKgs7KuFw0[/video][/video]

Send your money here to receive your free gift.


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2011)

So wait you go to buy something - one dealer sells it for more than another and won't price match.

Where does a several paragraph rant come out of that? The whole world is full of dealers selling at different prices, that is what you get with a free market with no controls over price. Heck knock yourself out:
Camera Price Buster - Canon Fit Sigma Lenses

loads of dealers listed there selling things for more or less than the others on various products....


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

Why is this guy still here....Almost his entire post history is in this thread ranting and raving about nothing seriously relevant to being a beginner photographer and insulting members?  He wasn't asking for help or C&C about anything.  He's probably just here to try and get people to hate on Nikon with him...Get rid of him already.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 25, 2011)

Man, I wish I could remember who said it (think it was from a movie) but to paraphrase "I wish I could go back in time so I could kick your father in the balls."


----------



## Joves (Feb 25, 2011)

So please tell me that you are indeed switching to Canon. I figure in a couple of months we will hear a Canon rant and that you are now switching to Pentax. So Nikon wont kiss your tail end and your all butt hurt about. Well WAAAAAA! I figure if you would have got it cheaper your next rant would be that it wasnt taking good photos, because we all know the equipment would be at fault in your little self-centered world. So please change to Canon, I as a Nikon shooter will be glad you arent associated with us. Bye have a good life.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

If you take such issue with my clearly labeled rant, and you think that I'm wasting YOUR time by writing this, then WHY ARE YOU POSTING IN THIS THREAD??? The joke happens to be on you.


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> If you take such issue with my clearly labeled rant, and you think that I'm wasting YOUR time by writing this, then WHY ARE YOU POSTING IN THIS THREAD??? The joke happens to be on you.


 
Because it seems like you signed up on this site just to knock Nikon.  All but like 3 of your posts take place in this thread.  You came in here and started this thread trying to stir up ****.  Just leave already.


----------



## vtf (Feb 25, 2011)

Mods, you would make me very happy if you introduced a new troll emoticon. :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> If you take such issue with my clearly labeled rant, and you think that I'm wasting YOUR time by writing this, then WHY ARE YOU POSTING IN THIS THREAD??? The joke happens to be on you.


 
'cause it's hilarious!

Yo dawg, I heard you like meme's!


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > If you take such issue with my clearly labeled rant, and you think that I'm wasting YOUR time by writing this, then WHY ARE YOU POSTING IN THIS THREAD??? The joke happens to be on you.
> ...


 
OK, next time a pack of rapid forum photography geeks attacks me for no good reason other than they disapprove of me trying to save $200 on a $1200 purchase, I'll let them attack me while I congratulate them for being so tough. THank you for your advice.


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> bevoholic said:
> 
> 
> > DukeBoom said:
> ...


 
Classic post by a troll.  Bash a poster, but never actually say anything about what they just posted...


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 25, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> Classic post by a troll.  Bash a poster, but never actually say anything about what they just posted...


 
Look asshat, I have 20-something posts, over half have been made in this thread, yet if you had done your research, you would have seen I had contributed plenty to the other threads non-related to this one.

That WOULD explain why I have been repped once in a bonafide 10 or so "real" posts while you have close to 100, but haven't been repped once.


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> bevoholic said:
> 
> 
> > Classic post by a troll.  Bash a poster, but never actually say anything about what they just posted...
> ...


 
Oh wow...You have 27 posts.  All but 6 are in this thread.  And you been repped once out of 6 posts?  Gonna stroke your e-peen anymore?  And 6 posts in other threads can hardly be considered "plenty".


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> but haven't been repped once.



Fixed.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> I'm in the market for a d300s body. I like to get the best deal I can, and have no qualms about purchasing used/refurb gear.
> 
> The Nikon Factory-Direct "Outlet" has a refurb d300s body for $1440. B&H has a NEW d300s body for $1450. On ebay, you can get the NEW Japanese d300s bodies for $1250.
> 
> ...



Word. I love Canon and they have good customer service per personal experience. Switch. ;]


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey hey hey, what makes you think us Canon shooters want him? Let him go with Pentax.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> OK, next time a pack of rapid forum photography geeks attacks me for no good reason other than they disapprove of me trying to save $200 on a $1200 purchase, I'll let them attack me while I congratulate them for being so tough. THank you for your advice.


 

Let me see if I have the jist of this correctly.  You called the Nikon Factory-Direct Store because you wanted to "negotiate" a better deal than what they offered.  They explained that they didn't negotiate on their prices.  You got all pissed off because the Nikon Factor-Direct Store didn't kiss your @$$.  So then you came here to this forum to rant about the Nikon Factory-Direct Store and that they explained their business practices to you and that they did not change their business practices for you and now you are all upset that the members of this forum aren't kissing your @$$, because the forum members understand the basic concept of the retail business?  If I have summed this up correctly then you might be better pursuing your issue here. 

If I am incorrect in my understanding of your issue then I would suggest that you might want to consider this instead.


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 25, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > OK, next time a pack of rapid forum photography geeks attacks me for no good reason other than they disapprove of me trying to save $200 on a $1200 purchase, I'll let them attack me while I congratulate them for being so tough. THank you for your advice.
> ...


 
:lmao:


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> That WOULD explain why I have been repped once in a bonafide 10 or so "real" posts while you have close to 100, but haven't been repped once.


 
Don't mean nothing dude. The "like" aka "thank" feature basically reset to zero with the forum upgrade but not post counts. Bevoholic coulda had 60 "thanks" over on the previous format in 88 posts, but you wouldn't know it.


----------



## flea77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dukeboom, you remind me of a bridezilla I once knew.....

Allan


----------



## MissCream (Feb 25, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Hey hey hey, what makes you think us Canon shooters want him? Let him Pentax.


 
No no no... We don't want him either! And by we I mean me. Because I'm pretty much the only one.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > DukeBoom said:
> ...


 
Dude, you're TOTALLY missing the point. How do I know (especially if I'm buying on eBay or Amazon Marketplace, or whatever) that your High Quality used gear is in perfect working order?

I'll answer for you. I don't know. How do I know that the refurb from the manufacturer is in perfect working order?

I do know because it's backed by a warranty and the manufacturer's reputation. Bottom line: Used and Refurb are completely different markets and are priced accordingly.

Contrary to what you know about markets and how they work, I actually understand how our free market works. I also completely understand how refurbished products work. At the same price, refurbished from the manufacturer would get sold over high quality used any day of the week. Please, think before you post, so you can actually appear to be the somewhat intelligent person I'm sure you are. Like I said in a previous post, you're simply pissed because you can't get something at a lower price than it's worth. Your reason for being upset is completely unfounded, and it makes you look like a petty a***ole.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 25, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> OK, next time a pack of rapid forum photography geeks attacks me for no good reason other than they disapprove of me trying to save $200 on a $1200 purchase, I'll let them attack me while I congratulate them for being so tough. THank you for your advice.


 
Wow, more ignorance. Most people (myself included) love to save money. It's the fact that you've decided to b*tch and moan about it instead of actually thinking about the situation and realizing you're completely in the wrong here. Of course, I wouldn't expect you to admit that. The prideful rarely admit they're wrong.

If you came here and told us you bought a factory refurb from Nikon, they told you it's in perfect condition, then you received it, it was in poor shape, didn't work, and they wouldn't accept a return, you'd likely have sympathizers. But, instead, well, read all the posts except yours to understand why you got the reaction you did. Or do I need to spell it out to you like everything else so far?

EDIT: *sigh* Looks like I need to edit my sig. I can't find ignore anywhere for this winner.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothing new, but had to add.......


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hey hey, what makes you think us Canon shooters want him? Let him Pentax.
> ...


 

**pats Misscream's head**

thats also why you are my favorite Pentax user.:greenpbl:


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2011)

We could always let Sigma have him - though whilst their lenses are well used and good I've never actually met anyone who shoots a sigma DSLR! (just think he'd have total market dominance of that product line!)


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 26, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


>


 


Gaerek said:


> Wow, more ignorance. Most people (myself included) love to save money. It's the fact that you've decided to b*tch and moan about it instead of actually thinking about the situation and realizing you're completely in the wrong here. Of course, I wouldn't expect you to admit that. The prideful rarely admit they're wrong.





kundalini said:


> Nothing new, but had to add.......


 
I find a strange sense of satisfaction to know that at the exact same time as I was screwing a college girl I picked up last night, you three were posting and flaming away.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> I find a strange sense of satisfaction to know that at the exact same time as I was screwing a college girl I picked up last night, you three were posting and flaming away.


 
HAHA, you sound like a complete closet case. 

_"I was picking up some college girl, cause yknow, thats what I do, I have sex with girls, lots and lots of sex, I definately don't find vagina gross or anything, I am straight as can be, just gotta announce that to the world every chance I get, did I mention that I had sex last night?......................on a seperate note, I got an extra ticket for the lady gaga show, looking for a bro to take"_

Talk about "flaming"


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was totally going to say Sigma, but I didn't want to start a Foveon debate...its easier to bully Pentax.:lmao:


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 26, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> DukeBoom said:
> 
> 
> > I find a strange sense of satisfaction to know that at the exact same time as I was screwing a college girl I picked up last night, you three were posting and flaming away.
> ...



If that's how you justify yourself typing and flaming away on a geeky forum at midnight on Friday night, then so be it. Most of us, however, live what's called a "life" - that is, something tangible in the real world.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Oooh, the "I have a life" intertubes argument. Wins everytime!!!!1!1
I love this thread. Keep posting Duke!!!!1!11


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 26, 2011)

And another ignorant ass joins my ignore last. Thanks Duke for making it so easy.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > DukeBoom said:
> ...


 
Ha, this f*ckstick comes to this forum, wastes his time posting a rant, wastes his time defending said rant, and then has the nerve to trash the forum as geeky. Sorry we aren't as cool as you, but I don't think any of us asked you to taint our forum like your dad tainted your moms womb when you were conceived. I know I know, you are too cool for this........:thumbup:


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh heh, this Troll is actually kinda funny.  At least he ain't pretending to be a 16 year old looking to start a photography business photograhing livestock with a point and shoot.   But there ain't no getting around the fact he is still a dipsh**t. 

Brian


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realize you had a life.  I mean how were we supposed to know that a guy that whines for three days in a row about the evil Filipinos at Nikon had a life?  I'm sure you understand our confusion.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 26, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> I find a strange sense of satisfaction to know that at the exact same time as I was screwing a college girl I picked up last night, you three were posting and flaming away.



I was posting after I had already tapped it twice.  You still lose.


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 26, 2011)

LoL, I still laugh at this thread...This guy has been shot down so many times now and he keeps coming back for more...


----------



## bevoholic (Feb 26, 2011)

DukeBoom said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > DukeBoom said:
> ...


 
Hey look man!  I have two reps now.  Aren't you gonna congratulate me for getting two real bonafide reps?  :roll:


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 26, 2011)

All this guy is here for...


----------



## epp_b (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, there are lot of people here who have obviously never had the displeasure of dealing with Nikon's customer "service".  I've had the unfortunate experience on multiple occasions and I'm not even slightly surprised that Nikon's factory-direct store is terrible and overpriced; Nikon has a serious disconnectedness problem.

Here's a little tidbit that does a nice job summing up Nikon's attitude towards its customers...



> A Nikon user and a Nikon executive met at the side of a river that had a bridge only wide enough for one to cross at a time, and which had a gap at its start. The user asked to go over the bridge first with the executive helping him across the gap, but the executive was silent and said nothing in response. "Ah, I understand you think that's not fair, so let's draw straws to see who goes first" said the user. The executive kept silent and just stared at the user. "Okay," continued the user, "I'll just lie down and let you walk over me to cross the bridge." Finally, the executive found his voice: "I'm a little particular about what I walk on. Why don't you just get out of the way and I'll jump over the gap and be on my way." And that, dear reader, is how it happened that the executive got to the other side and the user was left behind.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2011)

epp_b said:


> Wow, there are lot of people here who have obviously never had the displeasure of dealing with Nikon's customer "service". I've had the unfortunate experience on multiple occasions and I'm not even slightly surprised that Nikon's factory-direct store is terrible and overpriced; Nikon has a serious disconnectedness problem.


 
Hmmm... there must be vast differences between Nikon USA customer service and that from Nikon Canada. I've dealt with Nikon Canada twice. Once for a warranty repair on my 24-70 2.8; this was dealt with quickly and rather than repair my original lens, Nikon shipped me a brand-new unit. When talking to the repair shop manager, he was polite, helpful, and courteous, and the whole process took less than two weeks, INCLUDING shipping time. My second dealing was a major equipment purchased direct from Nikon. Again, their agents were friendly, helpful and courteous, and made several excellent suggestions The purchase was shipped by courier to me in under three days, at NO CHARGE. Hard to say better than that!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2011)

epp_b said:


> Wow, there are lot of people here who have obviously never had the displeasure of dealing with Nikon's customer "service".  I've had the unfortunate experience on multiple occasions and I'm not even slightly surprised that Nikon's factory-direct store is terrible and overpriced; Nikon has a serious disconnectedness problem.
> 
> Here's a little tidbit that does a nice job summing up Nikon's attitude towards its customers...
> 
> ...



I looked at your site and would be interested in purchasing a 12X18 copy of this photo for $25.00.

P.S.  Saw your price list.  Just trying to negotiate a better price for myself.


----------



## ekool (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread has turned into crap. Keep future threads free of flames or you'll find yourself banned.


----------

